# For those using Internet Explorer, IE8 Beta 2 is available



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

For those using Internet Explorer as their web browser, IE8 Beta 2 is now available for download. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/beta/default.aspx


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Just downloaded and installed this AM. So far seems decent, a bit peppier when it comes to loading pages.

John


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I downloaded this version on my main PC and so far I like it. It does have some issues with dbstalk though, mostly a slow response to drop downs...


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I really miss the "favorites" listing that would slide out of view but would reappear when I held the mouse near the left side of the screen.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You mean people still use IE? :eek2: The only times I use it are when Microsoft demands it or when I visit web sites that are IE centric and don't handle Opera or Firefox.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Cholly, there is a Firefox add-on called ietab, it makes the website think you are using ie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cholly said:


> You mean people still use IE? :eek2: The only times I use it are when Microsoft demands it or when I visit web sites that are IE centric and don't handle Opera or Firefox.


Been using IE since version 2 in 1996. Have no plans to ever stop and I'm looking foward to the final release of IE8. If I was too lazy to look out the window to see the weather, I might have a need for Firefox so I can install a bunch of lame extentions, but I'm not so I don't want nor need Mozilla.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ad Block Plus - not lame, not weather related.
All-in-One Sidebar - not lame, not weather related.
Tab Mix Plus - not lame, not weather related.

There are more to add-ons than checking the weather.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ad Block Plus - Don't really visit many sites with obtrusive ads
All In One Side Bar - I find most side bars and add on tool bars distracting and cluttersome and I don't use Favorites lists.
Tab Mix Plus - Never used it, but I generally don't use tabs and after looking at it looks like something I wouldn't use

I have taken recommendations on extensions to install and have given it a shot, I've posted the question in a few different forums on what extensions are the best, other then showip, I have never found any one of the 50-75 extensions I've tried over the years remotely useful. I want a web browser that lets me enter a URL and then takes me to that URL, that's it. Firefox does that stock, as does IE. A web browser is a very simple thing, extentions are just nonsence clutter.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I can't imagine getting my work without a tabs-based browser nowadays. Otherwise, there would be two-dozen tabs at the bottom of my screen that I would have to close up.

I don't know about you, but I do some web site coding. I quickly discovered that there are two ways of doing websites: The right way, and the Microsoft way. Take a look at these charts that go upward to CSS 2.1. Because Internet Exploder only partially implements W3C CSS 2.1 standards, we have to kludge workarounds to make web pages work with IE.

One of the standards tests is the Acid2 and Acid3 tests. These tests push the limits of browser compatibility. Acid2 compliance won't occur with IE under version 8, long after the other browser makers have made their browsers compliant. How about Acid3 compliance? :rofl: While the coders of Opera, Firefox, and Safari are working towards fully passing the test, the Internet Explorer team has stated that the Acid3 test is a "wish list" of features, and they have no plans on making the browser Acid3 compliant. Of course, which browser had the worst compatibility out of the gate?

How about the speed that pages are rendered and scripts are compiled? I don't know about you, but it appears that Firefox 3 renders web pages and compiles Javascript much faster than Internet Exploder 6 and 7. Check out this speed test article and JavaScript articles.

Oh yeah, which extensions do I have installed?
Adblock Plus 0.7.5.5
BugMeNot 2.0
Nightly Tester Tools 2.0.2
PlainOldFavorites 1.0
Tweak Network 1.1.1
Uppity 1.5


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Ad Block Plus - Don't really visit many sites with obtrusive ads


In my case, only one ad is enough for me to consider the site obtrusive. Consider MSNBC with a giant ad in the top third of an article - with ad block plus, I just see the article. For the really annoying sites with flash animation, I'm spared entirely.



Steve Mehs said:


> All In One Side Bar - I find most side bars and add on tool bars distracting and cluttersome and I don't use Favorites lists.


You may want to revisit this one ...the point of AIOS is to reduce clutter and distraction and consolidate features into a sidebar that you can choose to see only when hovering over the left edge of the screen, so the sidebar slides in when you need it and out when you don't. It provides easy one-click access to Search-able Bookmarks; History; Add-ons, Extensions, and Themes; Downloads; and Site Info. With downloads, it replaces the Firefox pop-up download window so all active and past downloads are staged in the Sidebar. It also offers features to open a web site IN the sidebar, so you can have "split screen" browsing.



Steve Mehs said:


> Tab Mix Plus - Never used it, but I generally don't use tabs and after looking at it looks like something I wouldn't use


I can't live without tabs, and this add-on makes online life a joy. Gives me full control over my tabs, allowing me to close left tabs, right tabs, similar tabs; freeze, lock, and protect tabs; reload one tab, reload all tabs; duplicate tabs here or in a new window, or simply move tabs to new windows. I can control what options to see when I right-click a tab, what it does when I click, shift-click, or control-click on a tab or on the tab-bar.



Steve Mehs said:


> I have taken recommendations on extensions to install and have given it a shot, I've posted the question in a few different forums on what extensions are the best, other then showip, I have never found any one of the 50-75 extensions I've tried over the years remotely useful. I want a web browser that lets me enter a URL and then takes me to that URL, that's it. Firefox does that stock, as does IE. A web browser is a very simple thing, extentions are just nonsence clutter.


It's great that you've given it a shot, that's more than I expected after your previous comment that add-ons are for weather watching. In my case, I use the Firefox add-ons to provide functionality that neither Firefox or IE provide natively, and IE loses simply because the add-ons are not available in the first place. The add-ons I use all increase my productivity, allowing me to surf faster and do more. If you can get by with only what IE provides, that's great for you, but for me, I've moved past it. IE is in my rearview mirror and it's reaching "dot" status ...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

just downloaded ie8, i like it so far


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

We have truely found that one in 2-million people that do not use any feature that the majority of the world would find as an abomination if it weren't included. 

Its like the rule that says there is always going to be ONE person in all the world that would ***** about getting something they always wanted or needed or about getting all the money they could ever want without ANY taxes at all. There is always one, there has to be one, we can't get along without the one person throwing a wrench in the workings of the world.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Cholly said:


> You mean people still use IE? :eek2


I was reading the article about IE8 this morning. About 75% of all internet browsing is done through IE. 10% through Firefox and the rest through "other".

I d/l'ed IE8 and now my McAfee Security Center won't display anything. It just gives me empty dialog boxes. Cool.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You know, I think I will wait on this one. Recent research reports have found that IE 8 is eating more rescources on your PC than Windows XP itself.

I may be wrong, but I think there is something wrong with a web browser eating more resources than the OS.

IE 8 consumes more RAM than Windows XP

IE8 Beta 2 Fatter Than Firefox and XP


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Draconis said:


> You know, I think I will wait on this one. Recent research reports have found that IE 8 is eating more rescources on your PC than Windows XP itself.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think there is something wrong with a web browser eating more resources than the OS.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. I don't know if it's accurate or not but I can see that it does not seem to use as much resources as the article suggests. It might be helpful to know what they did to get that much resource usage. I have IE8 Beta 2 open right now with 4 different tabs active, and the increase in RAM was 120 mb from before opening IE8. :shrug: I would guess that is does use more resources than IE7 given all the additional features.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I installed but will not run logmein.com program. Went back to 7


----------

